
Is that Bill Gates staring back at you from Outlook 2010? - vyrotek
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/09/bill-gates-staring-back-at-you-from-outlook-2010.ars
======
eogas
Hah, this is fantastic. I love how Microsoft routinely make fun of themselves.

You can see this same mugshot picture in this commercial:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11NOblvuEpU>

And has anyone visited the MSDN portal recently?
<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/default.aspx>

~~~
rbanffy
> And has anyone visited the MSDN portal recently?
> <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/default.aspx>

Can't find anything.

~~~
msbarnett
It took me a minute.

It's the banner. "Developers Developers Developers"

~~~
rbanffy
Found that. Didn't think this was the joke.

------
scythe
This has to have been covertly leaked by said 'cheeky developer'. I refuse to
believe that anyone found this randomly.

~~~
vyrotek
Yeah, I'm not sure how long I could keep a secret like that to myself. Easter
Eggs are no fun when you're the only one laughing. :)

------
jeromec
Whatever he was arrested for looks like it was worth it.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I seem to vaguely remember _Pirates of Silicon Valley_ portraying it as a
large speeding offense in a really expensive sports car. But they probably
sexed it up quite a bit from the truth...

~~~
kingkilr
I seem to recall a race with large construction vehicles.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Now that you mention it, that sounds right. Apparently my memories are getting
mixed up; it's been many years since I watched that film.

~~~
commandar
I don't recall what they covered in _Pirates_ (pretty sure the bulldozer race
is in there), but BG definitely has a reputation for liking fast cars. In
fact, Gates and Paul Allen lobbied to get changes to US auto regulations
passed so that they could import Porsche 959s.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_959#.22Gates_959.22>

------
zabraxias
Best article ever? I bet if someone mass produced those glasses...I have my
first YCombinator idea!

------
InfinityX0
Bill Gates, Hero.

------
unohoo
Seriously ? Too much free time ?

~~~
NathanKP
Articles like this are time wasting link bait. HN seems to have had a
particularly poor selection of top rated articles recently.

~~~
barrkel
There's been a definite increase in trivial and flippant comments from new
users, too.

~~~
mambodog
Which one of those guys is a 'new user'?

~~~
sprout
He was referring to himself. Also you and I.

